# Buyer's advice. Trek 7.3 or Devinci St. Tropez



## juke (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi, i haven't posted in a while, but need some advice. i'm choosing a bike for my gf. She's going to use the bike for commuting from home to work and consists of paved roads and few hills.

we were in the Trek Toronto store today, and took a look at the SU 2.0 and 7.2Fx. We found that the SU 2.0 was a little heavier, but also more agile. disk brakes aren't really a big issue, but she definitely likes them. She liked the 7.3 as well, it rolled a little smoother and more effortless, i suggested her get that instead, as it would be less strain on her commuting.

We also are interested in the Devinci bikes. the St. Tropez and Vancouver are in our price range. how do the bikes compare? we haven't tried the Devinci's yet. how do the components compare? would it be heavier? we're novice and haven't done any bicycling since we were kids.

any advice would help!

here are the links:
http://www.devinci.com/11048_an.html
http://www.devinci.com/11045_an.html

http://www.trekbikes.com/ca/en/bikes/2008/bike_path/fx/72fx/
http://www.trekbikes.com/ca/en/bikes/2008/urban/sport_urban/su20/


----------



## michaelMuck (Feb 5, 2011)

*Devinci St Tropez Advice*

I haven't been on the Trek that you are talking about but I can tell you a few things about the Devinci St Tropez

First of all this is a sweet bike. The larger 700c wheels give you beautiful speed (28km to 40km an hour in nice breezes. I've never been on a faster bike myself and it can actually be a little scary with a good wind behind you on the highway but FUN.

This bike is very strong, I've taken mine over 1200km fully loaded with camping gear etc.. I would get Mavic 36 spoke wheels added on and also have a granny gear put in if you are commuting via steep hills but this bikes factory gear does the trick as is if you don't want to do that. I've taken it through steep roller-coaster mountains and it's been fine just not as easy as having a nice granny gear to fall into.

the parts aren't the best but the bike is solid with a great frame this is a comfortable bike to spend many hours on. The geometry keeps you upright rather than being in a racing position which is good in the city for visibility and I find it comfortable for me.

If you get it I think you'll love it. Treks are tough to beat though.


----------

